# What are you?



## Cottonball (Aug 22, 2010)

Im a closet acoustic music fan.
I really just decided to listen to the acoustic music I downloaded like a week ago.



So have anything that people dont really know about you?


----------



## Micah (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes...

<_<


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 23, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Yes...
> 
> <_<


What?

If this is about that 'Also,' I ment to remove that.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 23, 2010)

I am a human, thank you very much

I lurk TBT at night.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 23, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 23 2010, 12:01:18 AM]I am a human, thank you very much
> 
> I lurk TBT at night.


Knew it.

CREEPSTERR!!!


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm gay.

Wait, no...

I'm a furry.

Uh, nope...

I love Nintendo.

Yeah...no.

I don't think there's really anything about me that isn't already common knowledge, lol.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm gay.
> 
> Wait, no...
> 
> ...


Mac freak? I think you forgot that.

:]


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 23, 2010)

I love the creepy laughing in the Pink Floyd music.


Thought you all should know.  :]


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm obsessed with spinach dip and I'm a once-hopeless romantic who's starting to not believe in love anymore.

Also, I'm pretty decent at multiple choice tests


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 23, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Also, I'm pretty decent at multiple choice tests


You sure you're just not a good guesser? ;]


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Aug 23, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly it! I don't actually know the information or anything. XD


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 23, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky for you. I have no luck on anything really. Lol.





When I was typing this I hallucinated mold on my D key.. FUU Pink Floyd music is this what your doing to me!?!?!


----------



## Liv (Aug 23, 2010)

Got a secret
Can you keep it?
Swear this one you'll save
Better lock it, in your pocket
Taking this one to the grave

lol Coma.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 23, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not really a Mac or Apple "freak", I just use Mac because it's by far the best operating system out there to me. Same with the iPhone, best phone out there. But I guess I am kinda borderline Apple fanboy... XD Not nearly as much as I am a Nintendo fanboy, though, lol.


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 23, 2010)

I think gay couples are romantic! i have ADD and social anxiety


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 23, 2010)

I almost always fall in love with gay actors, *CoughJohnBarrowmanCough*.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm a rabid kitten/cat lover.

I <3 bacon cheeseburgers

I won the local/release date smash bros brawl tournament, and the second one up, failed in the state-wide one (f'ing harpy)

I own four phones, at the moment


----------



## «Jack» (Aug 23, 2010)

I am a panda that pretends to be a human on forums.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 23, 2010)

-Jack- said:
			
		

> I am a panda that pretends to be a human on forums.


Cool, I like pandas.

I'm really a Timelord trying to learn how to fit in with humans. <small><small><small><small><small><small>JK</small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## kalinn (Aug 23, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I'm a hopeless romantic who's starting to not believe in love anymore.


This. 


I can't really think of anything else at the moment.


----------



## princess-zelda-3 (Aug 23, 2010)

i can play 11 - 13 insturments


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 23, 2010)

I am a god.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 23, 2010)

I like to play with tamagotchis.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 23, 2010)

I like babies : D


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 23, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> I like to play with tamagotchis.


I still have mine!!


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 23, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought one a few days ago since my mom threw all of mine out years ago D:<


----------



## Callie (Aug 23, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I'm a rabid kitten/cat lover.


This.

And I'm a type 1 diabetic. I can't think of much other than those things.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 23, 2010)

CherryTree said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a mechanical valve in my heart. 

:]


----------



## JamesBertie (Aug 23, 2010)

I play Eletric Guitar


----------



## Natalie27 (Aug 23, 2010)

i play on the computer with my eyes closed... but i clicked on a scary thing by accident and i was kreeped out. lol


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 23, 2010)

umum.

I'm a hardcore fan of heroes and lost. 
yeah. :s


----------



## Ricano (Aug 23, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> I like babies : D


^

Oh, and vg's and movies. Now VG playing movie babies would be beeeast.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 23, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw 

If it makes you two feel any better you guys are teh secks BD


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 23, 2010)

Uh...I can't think...too.much.pressure.

Oh! I'm shy. :|


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 23, 2010)

I have ADD. ✓
I have a sister. ✓
I have a hormonal disorder. ✗
I'm into Psychology and Forensic Science. ✗
This is my second account because I lost the email and password to my old account (originally signed up in 2007) ✗

✓ = Known
✗ = Unknown


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 23, 2010)

well i dont know if people know these things about me or not, but heres a few things:

in person, im shy around people i dont know
i have an anxiety disorder
i love cats
i hate dogs
i love owls
im genetically skinny (17 weighing 110-115 LB)


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 23, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> well i dont know if people know these things about me or not, but heres a few things:
> 
> in person, im shy around people i dont know
> i have an anxiety disorder
> ...


i have an anxiety disorder too, i have social anxiety


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 23, 2010)

Somewhat of an insomniac, but I can easily sleep.  It's just that I can be up and jittery at 4 am, but I can fall asleep in like 10 minutes.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 23, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> well i dont know if people know these things about me or not, but heres a few things:
> 
> in person, im shy around people i dont know
> i have an anxiety disorder
> ...


In contrast, I'm annoyingly overweight. Not obese, overweight.

I'm 193.5 when I check a while back. I only gained two pounds the whole summer.
Though, I'm 16 and 5'10'' or 5'11''...


----------



## BlueDaisy (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm a Homo sapien


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 23, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Courtnee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wanna trade? people tell me im underweight... im not sure being 13 years old and 80 pounds.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 23, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Courtnee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for your height that actually isnt too bad. 

im about 5'9 and a half :/ i wish i was shorter. then my weight would even out


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 23, 2010)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats not even underweight. are you tall?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 23, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I was taller. Then it'd even out. Cause of that [Genetic Disorder] it made me gain about ten pounds that I have to live with for the rest of my life unless I get taller. Like, much taller.


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 23, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im 5'6''


----------



## Micah (Aug 23, 2010)

I have social anxiety. Not many people know that about me.


----------



## muffun (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm a fraternal twin.

I want to be majoring in Marine Biology or Zoology but we'll see how things play out.

I am allergic to cats.

I am a total dog person.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 23, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> I'm a fraternal twin.
> 
> I want to be majoring in Marine Biology or Zoology but we'll see how things play out.
> 
> ...


Ooh, i didn't know the first one.

@the last one: (Y)

I am...

Not feeling too hot right now


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm gonna buy all Elton John's albums.... Wish I could get old records, but that isn't the case anymore nowadays.

If you didn't know I love his singing. Actually mostly 60's, 70's, and 80's music. The golden ages.


I like to draw. But I think that's evident.


I...uh...I sometimes prefer simpler things. Writing over typing, CDs over iPods, records over that. I like bike riding. I don't own a cellphone, and my iPod was a gift, though I'd personally prefer a record player or CDs, instead of intangible music. I don't use phones much, at that. 

I think it would be cool to own a typewriter. I love to write stories, though I'd like to use something a bit...different.

I want a pair of big white glasses. (Just for fun) 

I wear a beanie, or toboggan hat, whatever, randomly in the house just for the heck of it.

I sometimes sit and just enjoy the moment. Take a break from the fast pace and just think and enjoy that one minute.

I think argument is a foolish waste of time.

I dislike when people try to act superior by using big words or intellectual...things.

I'm listening to music on Youtube right now.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 23, 2010)

im a closet gaga- nvm


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a low level of Autisim(Makes me obsessed with things)
 I have alow level of ADHD which i have learned to control recently
Every girl is pretty in my eyes
Im a midget
I read alot on writing.com
I still like Thomas the tank 
Nostalgic things almost amke me cry ( i heard the sound that use to play when you see the PS logo and almost cried


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 23, 2010)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Courtnee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dang youre tall for 13.
about as tall as me. 
but yeahh im sure you look very underweight but youre not cuz youre tall and your weight isnt evenly spread out
im the same way

edit: wait nvm i thought it was 5'9 not 5'6. im also dislexic i forgto to say that btw
but yeahh thats still tall for 13


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 23, 2010)

... Im a closet disney music fan.

I love Randy Numen's music.


Bug's Life .. <3


[ FYI, not the jo bro's and crap like that.]


----------



## Liv (Aug 23, 2010)

I haven't had my first kiss yet.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 23, 2010)

Olivia! said:
			
		

> I haven't had my first kiss yet.


Derp, you're 13. And I probably won't until I'm at least 18, because of my parents.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 23, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 23 2010, 07:27:12 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whipped?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm convicted and saved.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 23, 2010)

teency bit of ADHD.
I'm very sarcastic.
love dem vidya games.
I like all genres of music except rap.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 23, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> *teency* bit of ADHD.
> I'm very sarcastic.
> love dem vidya games.
> I like all genres of music except rap.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 23, 2010)

I like folk music.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 23, 2010)

peekab00m/the other person reminded me I have/used to have (might have grown out of it, iunno) a heart murmur/irregular heartbeat, but it never really grew to anything more than that.

5'11", ~150-160 lbs, usually   scaling, amidoinitrite?

I can/used to play the viola, which is just a biggie-size violin

I probably have a wicked bad/crazy sleep disorder, due to me being able to fall asleep while doing things (have fallen asleep playing my instrument, but only once)

i was on the school newspaper for two years, but after the first year, i more or less just gave up at trying to do anything, and the teacher just gave me a passing grade


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 23, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nonono, they're serious about Asian culture.


----------



## kalinn (Aug 23, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol that made me laugh, if that counts.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 23, 2010)

I get serious over seriously unfair things, such as getting less attention, less food, or anything where I get less of something good, and I always get teased for caring about those vital things.

No, I'm serious. I ain't joking.

Anyone who gets more good attention by luck (ex: getting chosen randomly) and didn't enter a lottery or something and still accepts it has no idea how depressed the other reasonable people are.

If I wasn't too lazy and could write a page long rant essay about it, I would.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 23, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 23 2010, 09:22:57 PM]I get serious over seriously unfair things, such as getting less attention, less food, or anything where I get less of something good, and I always get teased for caring about those vital things.
> 
> No, I'm serious. I ain't joking.
> 
> ...


only child?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 23, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 23 2010, 09:22:57 PM]I get serious over seriously unfair things, such as getting less attention, less food, or anything where I get less of something good, and I always get teased for caring about those vital things.
> 
> No, I'm serious. I ain't joking.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Real Life


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 23, 2010)

Ummm, that I write fanfics? D Only my closest friends know that I do.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 23, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Popularity with today's stupid youth.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 23, 2010)

I am agnostic.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 23, 2010)

I like food, _a lot_.
But that's obvious to some of you. 8D


----------



## Callie (Aug 23, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> CherryTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! We can be body parts not working buddies!  B)


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 23, 2010)

CherryTree said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah,  yeah!


----------



## Callie (Aug 23, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> CherryTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To make it official, we need a secret hand shake that will blow everyone's mind.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 23, 2010)

CherryTree said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No..


----------



## Callie (Aug 23, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> CherryTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine then, but what about a secret dance  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways: NO ONE has seen this before.


----------



## marioboy19 (Aug 23, 2010)

i have ADHD, 
im a perfectionist, 
i am always talking to machines (dont ask), 
i get shy around some people i dont know and dont around the rest, 
i think the internet is the best thing evar, 
i am a huge pok


----------



## David (Aug 24, 2010)

-perfectionist
- used to like nintendo almost as much as tye does
-the canon 7D's manual is the only manual ive ever really looked at
-knew baconboy way before i came here
-obsession with built sound fx


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 24, 2010)

I talk to my Doctor Who Posters...I always end up arguing with my Poster of Colin Baker though...Hey this has given me an idea for a Doctor Who Fanfic!!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 24, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> - Used to like Nintendo almost as much as Tye does


Same here


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 24, 2010)

Also, if I eat something too much, I could never eat it again because it would never taste good anymore :L.


----------



## Liv (Aug 24, 2010)

I've never failed a test. I can write with both hands. And, I have a tweeny weeny bit of OCD.

Edit: I am very competitive.


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 24, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 23 2010, 09:22:57 PM]I get serious over seriously unfair things, such as getting less attention, less food, or anything where I get less of something good, and I always get teased for caring about those vital things.
> 
> No, I'm serious. I ain't joking.
> 
> ...


That does suck, and it seems like it's something that shouldn't exist. Unfortunately...it does, and ranting won't alleviate it in any way. You're going to have to accept it, like it or not. Because there IS nothing you can do. And when trying to create fairness amongst people (in a country), that has always failed before. It just won't work.


----------



## Numner (Aug 24, 2010)

Agnostic :c


----------



## Caius (Aug 24, 2010)

I get mad at improper grammar, even when I use it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 25, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 23 2010, 10:04:04 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how does that have anything to do with what I said/asked?


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 25, 2010)

CherryTree said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No..


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 25, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, forgot to say "no".


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 25, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 25 2010, 01:34:16 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still, what sense does that make? :/

saying you're unpopular with "today's youth"?


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm sick at the moment.


----------



## Fillfall (Aug 25, 2010)

I can play the trombone
Im Norwegian (many of you may know this)
I love cookies
Im only 12
Im 1 meter and 65 centimeters tall
I like to sing cuz it's fun
I get unserious to much
I have a small amount of AD/HD
I love monkeys and many people named me "Ape"
I have no idea what more to type xd


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 25, 2010)

Craving noodles.

Oh hello lunch time! :]


----------



## Miranda (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm a very complicated person and quite a few skeletons in my closet.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 25, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> I'm a very complicated person *and quite a few skeletons in my closet.*


Is this why i haven't seen Fabio in awhile? D:


----------



## Muh Pit (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm easy.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 25, 2010)

I failed my learner's permit test the first time. I meant to take it again yesterday, but I didn't.


----------



## Callie (Aug 25, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> CherryTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, what if we make a detailed mural of what body parts everyone is missing? Wouldn't that be pleasant?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 25, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fabio's finished starcraft II

he was then informed that in reality, it was simply a government training simulation for soon-to-be extraterrestrial defense leaders, and he was picked to be in the government's new unit.

he now protects our outer spaces. @_@


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 27, 2010)

I like someone on this site :/


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 27, 2010)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> I like someone on this site :/


There's no point if they dont live in the same place as you, probably never going to meet anyone from TBT.


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 27, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i know... I cant help the feeling


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 27, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 23 2010, 07:27:12 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well you can still have your first kiss. your parents arent with you 24/7 (hopefully not) and if you get the chance, not much they can do to stop you


----------



## Zombie (Aug 27, 2010)

That you guys don't know about me?

Well...

I'm Bisexual.
I become easily attached to artists and feel like I have a personal bond with them.
I feel like my offline life is one big lie.
I take compliments really badly, I always take them as sarcasm.
I don't like talking to people who are "cool", it makes me feel nervous and worried about why they're talking to me.

Oh by the way, you're probably thinking I don't give a *censored.2.0* about you, you have like 20 posts, I'm SAMwich, this is like, my new account.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 27, 2010)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is it??

Pm meeee


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 27, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you really want to know? i would feel really stupid if i told you


----------



## D1llon (Aug 27, 2010)

A 54 year old hermaphrodite living in a small apartment in  Chicago....

Don't you just love Omegle?


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 27, 2010)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can say it aloud; we won't think any less of you. Not that we know you. Or have anything to do with it.


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 27, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> A 54 year old hermaphrodite living in a small apartment in  Chicago....
> 
> Don't you just love Omegle?


:/


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 27, 2010)

Zombie said:
			
		

> That you guys don't know about me?
> 
> Well...
> 
> ...


I have so many favorite bands.. its not funny. I cant decided on one.




What you dont know about me ~

I have a obsession on Lights. The artist. Never told anyone.

:\


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 27, 2010)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOOOO ITTTT


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 27, 2010)

At the moment, I'm hungry.


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 27, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think i pm you but i dont know


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 27, 2010)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I didnt get it.


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 27, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i sent it... i think


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 27, 2010)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just say it. (Ooh, forum gossip <3)


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 27, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nevermind!!! im not saying it


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 27, 2010)

Ever since I was little I loved I spy books..

I want to buy every I spy + Wheres waldo book's and complete them..


MY LIFE LONG DREAM.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 27, 2010)

I worry about silly things.


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> I worry about silly things.


^same


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 27, 2010)

I am made of rubber. Whatever sticks to me bounces off... you?


----------



## John102 (Aug 27, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I am made of rubber. Whatever sticks to me bounces off... you?


urdoinitwrong.

I'm like to eat pickles. lololololol


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 27, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol?


----------



## Zombie (Aug 27, 2010)

I really don't want to "come out" to my family or friends, there's only two friends I can think that would still talk to me if I came out.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 27, 2010)

Zombie said:
			
		

> I really don't want to "come out" to my family or friends, there's only two friends I can think that would still talk to me if I came out.


Thats cute :3


----------



## Micah (Aug 27, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sad. :/


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 27, 2010)

Zombie said:
			
		

> I really don't want to "come out" to my family or friends, there's only two friends I can think that would still talk to me if I came out.


Why people care about "friends" that wouldn't talk to them due to their sexuality is beyond me.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 27, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or even just life in general. I _had_ some friends that would only talk about sex and stuff that I didn't like. Then they patronized me for still being a virgin by choice. 

People should have friends that accept them for who they are. /minirant


----------



## Zombie (Aug 27, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right but as well as friends, I'd find it the hardest thing coming out to my Mum or Dad.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 27, 2010)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's probably a lot worse in your mind than what it'll actually be. Things only get harder the longer you leave them, the seed grows in your mind making you think it'll be worse, and your parents will be angry that you left it so long before telling them.


----------



## Zombie (Aug 27, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm only 14 so I guess it might seem a little too soon to tell them, but I really don't know. I'm going to have to tell them sooner or later.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 27, 2010)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'd be better for you to tell them, rather than them finding out on their own.


----------



## Liv (Aug 27, 2010)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you believe it's the right time you should tell them. They should accept you just the way you are.
Don't change for anyone Sam. You are who you are and NOBODY can change that. Please take my advice.


----------



## Zombie (Aug 27, 2010)

Olivia! said:
			
		

> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## williamd (Aug 27, 2010)

hmmm... i recently became a huge fan of shiningbolt great video game remixes


----------



## Shinykiro (Aug 27, 2010)

I crush on great guys but bad girls.

I feel bad every time I say something mean to my mom and tell her I love her afterward.


----------



## williamd (Aug 27, 2010)

i specialize in getting ppl PWNEDxDDDDD


----------



## Trundle (Aug 28, 2010)

williamd said:
			
		

> i specialize in getting ppl PWNEDxDDDDD


I suggest you go spill your fail all over a different forum.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 28, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> williamd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[Nook]'s offspring right here, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## williamd (Aug 28, 2010)

lol


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr. Phoenix said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, at least he/she's making sense. Who _can_ tolerate that foul language?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 28, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 28 2010, 12:30:38 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should have said something different. The wording is a bit odd, as is the phrase itself.

Sounds like something you would've said a year ago.


----------



## williamd (Aug 28, 2010)

no1 can ppl take things 2 sriously


----------



## Trundle (Aug 28, 2010)

Uh oh. Something happened while you were in your mother's womb, Nook.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 28, 2010)

williamd said:
			
		

> no1 can ppl take things 2 sriously


English, please. English.


----------



## Trundle (Aug 28, 2010)

williamd said:
			
		

> no1 can ppl take things 2 sriously


I seriously have no idea what you have just muttered.


----------



## williamd (Aug 28, 2010)

sure.No one can poeple take things to seriously.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 28, 2010)

I've been watching to much 6th Doctor era Doctor Who, which has led me to get a crush on Colin Baker...Same with Peter Davison, I REALLY need to stop watching classic era Doctor Who, it's slowly damaging my choice in guys/girls. (Yes I'm Bisexual and my Parents don't know, only my two best friends know.)


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr. Phoenix said:
			
		

> williamd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need help understanding?

Well, guess what, I don't understand either.


----------



## Trundle (Aug 28, 2010)

williamd said:
			
		

> sure.No one can poeple take things to seriously.


That sentence makes no sense. :/


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 28, 2010)

williamd said:
			
		

> sure.No one can poeple take things to seriously.


What? That makes as much sense as shooting your own eye out with a stapler.


----------



## williamd (Aug 28, 2010)

"facepalm"


----------



## Trundle (Aug 28, 2010)

williamd said:
			
		

> "facepalm"


You are doing it wrong.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 28, 2010)

williamd said:
			
		

> "facepalm"


I nearly died of laughter at that post.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 28, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> williamd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. If you want people to understand, talk normally.

TRANSLATION:
agr33d!!11 if u wnat ppl t0 und3tsand tlk normalyy!!!!1111!!11!1


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 28, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 28 2010, 12:38:56 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude... seriously.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 28, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I want him to understand.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 28, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 28 2010, 12:43:32 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he can read, bro.

the way a person types doesn't influence his reading/comprehensive abilities.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 28, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah. I forgot he can understand English. My bad.

ON TOPIC: I kill at Mario Kart.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 28, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 28 2010, 12:52:34 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S ON, MATE.


----------



## Numner (Aug 28, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just mad we stylin' on you.


----------



## kalinn (Aug 28, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol way to think positive. 




I have very low confidence in myself :L


----------



## Liv (Aug 28, 2010)

I was petrified of the movie, Monster Inc. till I was nine.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 30, 2010)

Olivia! said:
			
		

> I was petrified of the movie, Monster Inc. till I was nine.


Oh wow.



You were scared of kitty? Or Mike wisaouski?


----------

